# IH 666-Blowing Oil Out Exhaust!



## mricci001 (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a 666D-it was leaking antifreeze and I don't use it in the winter so have drained it (radiator and block plug) the last few winters. I replaced the water pump this spring and haven't used it until yesterday. It seemed to overheat slightly so I flushed the coolant and added new. When I got to the field, I noticed the smell of engine oil and could see it smoking off on the right side. It looks like its coming out of the exhaust right where the muffler hooks on. It did this twice and then I ran it another 2 hours (with a bush hog) and it did not do it again. No oil light and no overheating. Is the oil leak a symptom of long idle times during the coolant flush process or unrelated. Any ideas out there? There is no detectable exhaust smoke. I forgot to recheck the oil when I got back home-it usually uses about 1/2 qt/50 or 60 hours.
I forgot to add=about 5000 hours on this tractor.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You don't see too many of these tractors anymore. I would say if the smoking stopped after running under load for a few hours. It is probably alright. A diesel engine if left to idle for extended periods of time can cause the symptoms you mentioned, it is called "wet stacking" Keep an eye on the oil level and check the coolant for signs of oil in it. Probably she didn't like setting for so long and just needed to be run a good bit.


----------



## mricci001 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement! Do you suppose that was fuel and not engine oil coming out? Would a little fuel conditioner help it out some?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If in fact it was extended idling that created wet stack conditions, yes, the fuel does not burn completely and eventually enough builds up in the exhaust track mixing with soot and it appears to be oil at first glance. 

A good fuel additive certainly couldn't hurt. 

If you have been letting it idle a lot , cut down on the idle time.


----------



## mricci001 (Sep 23, 2007)

That all makes sense. I don't normally idle it all, but I did last weekend while performing the coolant flush. It takes a while to get up to operating temperature. Thanks so much for all of the good info!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That would be a very likely explaination especially since during a flush such the engine would not warm up because of the continuous cold water being added would make the wet stacking worse.


----------



## mricci001 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Slobbering again!*

Well, bush hogging went well and, except the first hour after the coolant flush, no slobbering. Now that I'm cutting wood, however, I'm idling and the black stuff is coming out of the base of the muffler and running down the side of the hood! What's the cause of this? Can it be fixed easily and do I need to run at a higher rpm when idling?


----------



## mricci001 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Slobbering again*

I should have stated that this is the same 666D mentioned earlier within this thread. It has just about 5000 hours on it and doesn't use much oil (maybe a quart every 100 hours of hard running??). I have changed the oil and filters since the 1st post on this problem.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Just a off the wall musing of my mind...........I am wonder if your fuel injection pump may have been turned up by someone in the past? The extra fuel would not be a problem so much when hard running but could cause the problem you are now having with high idle times. The other possibility is are the injectors the correct size for this engine? Has the engine and or fuel injector pump been rebuilt in the past?


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

This is just a thought. You said the tractor sits alot. Could there be a restriction in the fuel return line?? I am not familiar with red tractors but in general a blocked return line would give similar symptoms. Not that I would do it but I have heard on non-computerized semi's it would really make them run!!!


----------



## mricci001 (Sep 23, 2007)

I know that the injector pump was rebuilt before I purchased the tractor. I have had this tractor for nearly 15 years and have not experienced this problem before this summer, however. I did not know that there was a "return fuel line" on it. Guess I'll have to look. I did mess with the idle screw before, maybe 2-3 years ago-I wasn't getting full rpm and wanted to try to turn it up. All I ended up doing was preventing the machine from shutting off when I pulled the throttle level down. Now it wants to keep running so I have to pull a bit harder to the left to get it to shut off. Would that cause this kind of problem?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Depending upon which screw you adjusted, you may have adjusted the govenor to add more fuel. I am not sure which screw you mean. 

One item I forgot to ask you about is the thermostat. Is your tractor's engine reaching FULL operating temperature? A stuck open or removed thermostat can cause or aggrivate this problem especially with extended idling.


----------



## mricci001 (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll have to check the screw that I moved and find out what I did. I'll get the manual out and try to figure it out.

As far as the temp/thermostat; I'm away on business so can't look at the gauge and running on memory right now. The needle comes up from cool on the right to the first line towards hot which is on the left. It's about 1/3 of the way I think. This seems to be pretty normal over the 15 years or more of running this tractor.


----------

